# Halloweenradio.net



## LittleHauntGirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Did you know that you can request your favorite Halloweensongs on halloweenradio.net just by clicking a button! It's so cool! Love it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I have used that site when I'm testing an FM Transmitter.


----------



## LittleHauntGirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Does anyone else listen to this station?


----------



## LittleHauntGirl (Oct 5, 2011)

*Halloweenradio.net is back*

They have added a lot of new music to there musicfeed.
www.halloweenradio.net


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## LittleHauntGirl (Oct 5, 2011)

*halloweenradio.net*

Want to listen to Halloween themed music, just visit http://www.halloweenradio.net

Five channels this year, main, movies, kids, oldies and atmosphere.


----------



## Arachna (Oct 16, 2021)

I love listening to Halloweenradio.net this is my all year round Halloween music source. Their channels are incredible good.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

thank you, will be enjoying this again now.


----------

